# new to this forum just saying hello



## aquascaper93 (May 1, 2010)

I have had a planted tank for a year now but started slow. Here is my 35 gallon cube soon to undergo a rescape and new fish prob glowlight tetras,has 96 watt cfs and flourite red no ferts but co2 (ran out of ferts) .I have two types of crypts needindg an ID and java fern, java moss, xmas moss, and rotala najenshan


----------



## itzchow (Apr 17, 2010)

Hey welcome, Looking good~!


----------



## fooledyas (Feb 22, 2010)

welcome very nice


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

i really like the concept of a dense flora population with such wide open space surrounding. It gives the tank a true oasis look to it. awesome work


----------



## tanknewbie (Apr 27, 2010)

Welcome, you're going to love it here. I cetainely do.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Welcome! If youre wanting id on your crypts in the pics they are cryptocoryne wendtii 'green' and the darker one is the same but its 'red'. I have both of these varieties and they are very easy care and good growers, especially if you poke a root tab in the substrate close to them. You tank looks awesome! Hope you like this forum as much as I do!!!


----------



## aquascaper93 (May 1, 2010)

thanks everyone for the comments on my tank this forum is pretty cool sofar in my day of exploring it


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Welcome to TPT! roud:


----------



## VincentK (Dec 16, 2009)

Like your tank too, 
what's that dark blue floaty plant?


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Nice tank

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Ravag3d1 (May 2, 2010)

nice tank


----------



## Flippy (Apr 19, 2010)

VincentK said:


> Like your tank too,
> what's that dark blue floaty plant?


I believe those are the roots of a floating water hyacinth. roud:


----------



## aquascaper93 (May 1, 2010)

Flippy said:


> I believe those are the roots of a floating water hyacinth. roud:


yes they are in fact water hyacinth wich were in an 80 gallon but my oscar started to eat it


----------



## AoxomoxoA (Apr 22, 2010)

Hello Nice oasis


----------



## aquascaper93 (May 1, 2010)

dirtyhermit said:


> Hello Nice oasis


thanks and hello


----------



## mike12348 (Mar 9, 2010)

Nice plants and welcome.


----------



## msnikkistar (Mar 23, 2010)

Can I have your tank? 

J/K Welcome!


----------



## aquascaper93 (May 1, 2010)

no my tank but unfortunatly y just did a rescape and ruined it will get pics tommorrow


----------

